# Hello from Downunder



## ol55 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have just joined Sailnet and am looking forward to communicating with other sailors. After retiring last year I have just purchaesd a 36 foot alloy pilot house cutter and plan to cruise the East Coast of Australia over the next few years. The boat's only link to the US is her engine which is a Universal 5432. Am on a very steep learning curve as my only other yacht was a Boomaroo 22 (known in US as the Catalina 22). Look forward to hearing from some of you. Regards Barry


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard Barry. Good to have you around!

- CD


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ol55 - welcome to SN dude!


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

Another Aussie..goodonya mate. We need to keep the Yanks in line.

Welcome.

Mychael


----------



## ol55 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Mychael - Whereabouts are u and what do you sail? Regards


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm down in Victoria. Sail in Westernport. Keep my boat at Yaringa Marina. It's a Cole 26

Cheers.


----------



## ol55 (Jun 30, 2009)

What a coincidence - I live 5 mins from Yaringa and have my boat at Hastings. Have only just bought it and having a first sail tomorrow. It is a Roberts 36 Pilot house and was kept at Yaringa until 18 months ago. Must catch up one day. Cheers


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been at Yaringa 12 months since coming from a Swing mooring at Stony Point. I'm in the sth (not far Sth) row. Pen 40.

Member of the Hastings Yacht club. I was down there on Saturday crewing for one of the winter season races.

Was the boat you bought advertised in the Chandalry at Yaringa? I seem to recall a roberts for sale there. Yes, we'll catch up. My boats got no electrics atm, no starter, no alternator.

Are you at the original Hastings yacht club or the big Hastings Marina?


----------



## ol55 (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think it was advertised at Yaringa. Had a first sail in her on Tuesday and very happy with everything. I'm moving to B56 berth at Hastings Marina in a couple of days, the boats name is Determination. Will catch up at Yaringa or Hastings soon. Cheers


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ol55 said:


> I don't think it was advertised at Yaringa. Had a first sail in her on Tuesday and very happy with everything. I'm moving to B56 berth at Hastings Marina in a couple of days, the boats name is Determination. Will catch up at Yaringa or Hastings soon. Cheers


Not many of us around. Good to have you on board.


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

ol55 said:


> I don't think it was advertised at Yaringa. Had a first sail in her on Tuesday and very happy with everything. I'm moving to B56 berth at Hastings Marina in a couple of days, the boats name is Determination. Will catch up at Yaringa or Hastings soon. Cheers


I think we might have seen you. I was down at Stony Point on Tuesday around 10ish in a white dinghy. Removing my old mooring. We saw a largish boat with no sail up some way out, next time I looked she was sailing North.

Mike


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

*More by the day*



tdw said:


> Not many of us around. Good to have you on board.


 I just joined up yesterday 

Dave.


----------

